# Equipment - Jumps



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jumps! What kind do you have? What do you like about it? What do you dislike? Is it easy to pack and set up? Move up and down? Does it have guides available for the top?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Jumps! What kind do you have? What do you like about it? What do you dislike? Is it easy to pack and set up? Move up and down? Does it have guides available for the top?


Max200 is right down the road from me. Very knowledgeable. Talked to them a few times. Not plugging them, but they do agility and have helped out local pd for demos. MAX 200 Performance Dog Equipment | A-Frames | Dog Walks | Tables | Tunnels | Weave Poles | Wood One-Piece Competition Dumbbells|Dog Competition Dumbbells|Wood Dumbbells | One-Piece Wood Dumbbells Jumps and Agility, Obedience and Flyball Equipment


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see IPO jumps there, cloudpump? Only AKC and agility


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I'll stop by there soon. My "friend" is going to go there for ob training and I'll ask if they do what your need. Maybe next week....


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My jump is wood and home made with metal brackets holding the base together. It was inexpensive, is easy to add or remove the boards so you can start the dogs low and is fairly durable. Negatives is that it isn't as easy to load up and take places or to move (though, it isn't that heavy once I removed most of the boards) as the portable trial types. My club has one of the latter so my dogs can get used to it.

I will be ordering an aluminum wall at some point. They are expensive, but I want to be able to move it for mowing and to put it inside in the winter. My club has one of these and it seems to be holding up well and it is well used. We also have one of the 600 million pound ones that takes 6 people to move. Even the wood ones are just too heavy for me. LOL I need to be able to move mine.
Aluminum Scaling Wall | Dog Agility Wall | ActiveDogs.com


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I made my jump with 3/4" PVC sprinkler pipe and a white plastic bag that I can roll it up in. $5, maybe.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> I made my jump with 3/4" PVC sprinkler pipe and a white plastic bag that I can roll it up in. $5, maybe.



This is how I made mine as well. Easy to break down and transport. I also made mine adjustable for height by using "T's" at various heights.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

That's the same thing I did, with the T's. A friend loaned me her Gappay, its obviously nicer, but the PVC is just as functional for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Steve Strom said:


> That's the same thing I did, with the T's. A friend loaned me her Gappay, its obviously nicer, but the PVC is just as functional for a fraction of the cost.



Exactly. Now if I could only find a cheap way to make an A-frame that would fold up like the Jetsons car for transportation that would be great.


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

I made a jump for Chunk out of 1" pvc pipe to regulation height using a break away top bar. I cut the receiving nipples in half horiszontally so that the top bar rests in the slot securely but will pop out if the dog misses. To make the frame stronger I put a cross bar at about 30 inches which when we are working on our Cavaletti's training he can use a lower jump. (The other two jumps for that type of training are old cut down saw horses.) The feet are about 15" long on each side of the frame so that it is stable. 
When we first started Chunk tried to jump in between the top and lower bar so I added cardboard to the top bar and it now works well for training. Not great looking but very functional.. All for about $30.00 or so.. 
I have a van so I don't have to worry about storage but if I hadn't glued it together it would have been easy to put it together with out most of the parts glued together...

Have fun...

Phil


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Made my own jump (2x4 + shelf braces + 1x4, 1x2, 1x6 boards) Made my own wall after having a local guy fabricate an aluminum frame. The jump was easy to make. The wall, not so easy. Even with 3/8 inch plywood, it is heavy but I can move it (with help of a furniture dolly.) I'm adding a brace on one side when the weather clears so it will be even heavier. (sigh). If I were doing it over, I'd just buck up and order an aluminum one (still about 200#) when one of the companies had a free shipping offer. But I don't want to do it over just yet. I am stubborn and hard to train...


----------

